# How To Bleed A R33 Attesa System



## Behind Horizon (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi,

I changed my clutch recently and now I need to bleed my ATTESA system.

I found this instruction but it seems to be R32 specific:

http://www.skylinesa...leeding-how-to/

The R33 seems not to have a white bleeder connector in the drivers footwell?

If so what are the difference between bleeding a R32 and R33 ATTESA system?

I should add that I have a R33 VSpec....

Also what oil do you recommend using? Some say ATF Dextron II, some say III, others say IV...

Thanks!


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

R33 bleeder connector is brown, first bleed attesa pump, then nipple on rear diff, and last rear of gearbox. You can find many diy's on internet. Oil must be dex3, i used castrol transmax z.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

You should only use Nissan AT-Matic D Fluid for transfercase and Attesa pump.


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

GT-R David said:


> You should only use Nissan AT-Matic D Fluid for transfercase and Attesa pump.


on Transmax z bottle reads that it is good for cars that normally use matic d fluid, it is not cheap oil but cheaper than matic d. On transfercase i'm gonna use redline d4.


----------



## Behind Horizon (Dec 25, 2006)

teetee said:


> R33 bleeder connector is brown, first bleed attesa pump, then nipple on rear diff, and last rear of gearbox. You can find many diy's on internet. Oil must be dex3, i used castrol transmax z.


I only found one DIY and it is this one: Attessa Bleeding How To: - Tutorials / DIY / FAQ - Skylines Australia

If you have any other DIY's post them here please 

However the stated above DIY doesn't mention to bleed a nippe on the rear diff, is this R33 specific or just wrong? The diy only mentions one nipple at the Attesa pump and one at the rear of the transmission. Nothing stated about a rear diff nipple.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

The bleed nipple on top of the diff is only on cars with the a-lsd.


----------



## Behind Horizon (Dec 25, 2006)

Brains said:


> The bleed nipple on top of the diff is only on cars with the a-lsd.


All V-Spec models came with a-lsd, isn't it? I couldn't find a bleeding nipple on my rear diff although I have a R33 V-Spec model. However I noticed one oil line going from the Attesa pump to the rear diff. So on a-lsd's there is a nipple on top of the diff?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Behind Horizon said:


> All V-Spec models came with a-lsd, isn't it? I couldn't find a bleeding nipple on my rear diff although I have a R33 V-Spec model. However I noticed one oil line going from the Attesa pump to the rear diff. So on a-lsd's there is a nipple on top of the diff?



Its very hard to see but yes it's on top of the diff.


----------



## Behind Horizon (Dec 25, 2006)

Brains said:


> Its very hard to see but yes it's on top of the diff.


Ok I found the air bleeder nipple on the rear diff now.

Do I also need to put the pump into "bleeding mode" like bleeding the back of the transfer case by disconnecting the brown blug in the drivers footwell if I want to bleed the rear diff?


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, same way like transfercase. And the pump unit nipple is gravity bled, so dont wonder where is the pressure


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Useful Thread ! Just did it ! 

.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]








WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
 TMS Motorsport ***8211; HKS TUNING PARTS ***8211; BUY ONLINE 

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts ***8211; Ford Focus ST3 - Honda Civic FN2 -*


----------

